# Lexington Lab Band Stevie Nicks Tribute



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Once again, the LLB has put out another great tribute. Lauren Mink does an excellent job with her vocals.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=466969506813293


----------

